# Moneybookers - inernational money transfer



## Hessi (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi there

has anyone on here used moneybookers.com to make international money transfers ?
what is your experience?
are they trustworthy, or is it sort of a scam?

appreciate your comments
cheers


----------



## watatatow (Mar 26, 2010)

I've never used them. I use OzForex (Foreign Exchange Transfers With Oz Forex | Oz Forex Foreign Exchange) and I have only good things to say after transferring tens of thousands of euros over the past 2 years.


----------

